
Ragel will Target C, C++ and ASM Only - ksherlock
http://www.colm.net/news/2016/07/31/ragel-target-langs.html
======
brudgers
The about page for Ragel: [https://www.colm.net/open-
source/ragel/](https://www.colm.net/open-source/ragel/)

